# New speakers for 99 Sentra GXE-LE?



## barron (Apr 2, 2004)

Hi all,

I would like to know how easy it is to replace the speakers in my 99 Sentra. I would like to keep the stereo, but what would be the best replacement? I put a pair of Infinity 6001 speakers in our Odyssey, and like the sound. I am looking to spend under $100 a pair. Is this something I can install by myself? Should I just do the front door speakers, or the rear ones? Thanks!

Barron


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

it isnt hard, depending on where u live i can help u
if im not mistaken the 99-2003 sentras are very similiar in how the interior is put together. its definately a weekend job.i personally used Alpine Type-S's in my doors, 6.5'' all around
$99.99 a pair @ Circuit City (at least you know they're not fake from here)
door speakers can be tough, because the stock holes wont fit the speakers exactly (you need to use the mounting adapters, but those have to be modified slightly to work too)
the rear deck speakers are easy, just pull out the back seat and lift the carpet on the rear deck.
the wiring is the only really difficult part of all this. the stock wiring harness is behind the dash (which is why i paid a professional shop to rewire my car in 14gauge ) 
head unit isnt bad, you remove the center console and air vents above the CD player. then everything comes apart in order before you remove the frame the head unit is on
now i also had a pair of 12's in my trunk (also Alpine Type S) and an alpine amp (im an alpine whore  ) so i had considerably more interior work to do to hide all the wiring.

your cost 
$200 for 4 speakers (if they're still 6.5's)
$200 for head unit
$150-ish to have the car rewired (its worth the money)
$100 or so for materials you'll need during the installation (wiring, fuses, tools you dont already have, etc)

PM me if you need any other help


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

barron said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to know how easy it is to replace the speakers in my 99 Sentra. I would like to keep the stereo, but what would be the best replacement? I put a pair of Infinity 6001 speakers in our Odyssey, and like the sound. I am looking to spend under $100 a pair. Is this something I can install by myself? Should I just do the front door speakers, or the rear ones? Thanks!
> 
> Barron


to be honest man, DONT keep the stock head unit, it sucks compared to even mediocre head units
with an install kit a new head unit looks nice and clean, ill try to take some pictures of my car to give u an idea
def replace all 4 speakers, stock ones are onyl designed to handle 20watts or so RMS without distortion
the best replacement (in my opinion) is Alpine, incredible sound, competitive prices, amazing result when you use all Alpine equipment.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

even with stock speakers a new head unit can make a gigantic difference.

As for good speakers, check out the speaker review thread to get a general idea of good brands and sizes.


----------

